# AUX Input trouble



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know if this is normal, I hope that it is not. I use my phone for music in my car all the time. I, derping around, was listening to music when all the sudden wild phone call appeared. Wild phone call used "play ringtone through phone speaker and not car speakers attack". It's super annoying. Trainer used "answer call", answer call returned sound to speakers.

Ok I got side tracked.

I can listen to music through the speakers but when I get a phone call the ringtone is played through the phone speakers. Once I answer it returns sound to the car speakers, I can talk to the person and hear them through the car speakers. It's just kind of annoying. Is there any way to get the ringtone to play through the car speakers as well?


----------



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

UP


----------

